# [Fri 19th Oct 2012] Offline DJ night - ska, dance, Motown, skiffle, dancehall... (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Fri 19th OCTOBER 2012: DJ SPECIAL





Prince Albert
418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]
Tel: 020 7274 3771



 Facebook event
DJs 10pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We've got another fun FREE Brixton night in store, with the DJs keeping the top notch ska, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music tunes going from 10pm till 2.30am.

We'll also have fun videos and multimedia slideshows and weird internet shizzle on the big screen!

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

This is tonight!


----------

